# Hob goblin



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

I did a custom of a Green goblin to a Hob goblin.:wave:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

GREAT looking conversion!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

THAT is a conversion? WOW! Great job, I would have thought it was a different kit!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Great looking work! Thanks for posting the pics.
Dave


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Holy....smokes. Thats really, really nice..and thats a major understatement.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Outstanding....


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful work, Yasutoshi!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

AMAZING!!!! That's very cooooooool!!! Really beautiful work. - Denis


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

VERY nice!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

:thumbsup:Bravo!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Wow, just wow!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Now that is some seriously cool customizing, well done Yasutoshi! :thumbsup: What did you use for the cape?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Now that's what I call a conversion. Is there any part of the figure that you didn't modify?

I love the touch of the new face on the board.

Fantastic job.


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

素晴らしい仕事康。

私はそれが同じキットをされたことを語ったことができなかった。


~RK~


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Great work :thumbsup:

They don't even look like they are from the same basic figure.... I love the modifications and rebuilt you made. Very, Very NICE...:wave:

Gaétan


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice work! I'd love to hear how you accomplished some of the modifications....

MMM


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great idea and excellent conversion!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you for all. :wave:

Night-Owl, I made cape with thin paper and wire. I coated it with a resin. 

Paulbo, change point is all besides the right arm. 

RoyKirchoff, Thank you, Japanese. arigatougozaimasu!

MonsterModelMan, I cut off each joint and changed a pose and made the insufficient part with epoxy putty. The bag made the thing of the kit small and used it.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Magnificent conversion, Yasutoshi! I bow to you, my friend!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! Bravo! I nominate you as the King of Conversion!


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont how i missed this WOW that is sick very very cool really GREAT WORK


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great conversion


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I'm speechless....really great work...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Did anyone say OUTSTANDING? I am humbled, amd in awe of your work.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome! Is is just me...or are you one of the greatest model builders ever?


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

All, thank you. 

Madcap Romanian,I do not understand your English well. 
I build to merely like a favorite thing and paint it.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Robert.


----------

